# Hygetropin



## brown1106 (Jan 29, 2013)

I pinned 10iu yesterday morning around 10:15am and had my blood drawn at 1:20pm at labcorp. I got the results today and they came back at 9.0, does this suggest they are very weak or are they decent?


----------



## Azog (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty much bunk. Some correct me if I'm wrong. There are some tests of rips showing levels of ~66.


----------



## g0re (Jan 29, 2013)

Seems pretty damn under dosed


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 29, 2013)

It's not bunk. Your natural levels would not be that high. It is weak but it's real GH. 
You should try not to wait 3 hours to have bloods drawn if possible. 

Stick with the Rips bro....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 29, 2013)

Same here I have never heard anything bad about rips.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2013)

You may not respond well to GH.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 30, 2013)

Bro, it's real just under dosed. Like everyone is saying stick with Rips


----------



## Spongy (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder if you're not a responder bro...  

0-2 = Bunk

3-10 = Severely underdosed

10-20 = underdosed

25-35 = normal

35+ = overdosed

The tests of 66 on rips are NOT normal.  Most are between 37-42, so still overdosed!  

I tested US Pharma at 27, Elitropins at 24.8, Rips at 33, Blue tops at 14, Kigtropins at 0.2, Genheal at 0.2, and the list goes on and on.  Long story short, the only things outside of US Pharma that I've had success with are Riptropins and Elitropins, both came from the main source, not a third party.

I have heard good things about Novotropins, but cannot verify as I have not tested.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2013)

For the price of hyge's they are bunk period they are not fakes but bunk indeed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I'm starting to wonder if you're not a responder bro...
> .



That's what I said... I ran rips straight from the guy we all know.  10iu per day and I saw a "bit" of fat loss and I was on a spongy diet... Very little benefit for me.  No lethargy even.  Had a long talk with Get Some and that was basically the conclusion.  I just don't respond to it.


----------



## brown1106 (Jan 30, 2013)

I got these hyges from the same bro that sold me the kigs that were pure bunk. When he saw the lab report from the kigs, he wanted me to let him send me a box of hyges to cover the bunk kigs. My first gh was norditropin and I responded to it well so I really think the hyges are under dosed to where I could tell a little difference but not much. I an trying to hook up with someone for the rips but I'm not in the know well enough to get some info...at this point.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> I got these hyges from the same bro that sold me the kigs that were pure bunk. When he saw the lab report from the kigs, he wanted me to let him send me a box of hyges to cover the bunk kigs. My first gh was norditropin and I responded to it well so I really think the hyges are under dosed to where I could tell a little difference but not much. I an trying to hook up with someone for the rips but I'm not in the know well enough to get some info...at this point.


POB rips farts


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's what I said... I ran rips straight from the guy we all know.  10iu per day and I saw a "bit" of fat loss and I was on a spongy diet... Very little benefit for me.  No lethargy even.  Had a long talk with Get Some and that was basically the conclusion.  I just don't respond to it.



Did you notice any cts  at 10iu? I can't get over 2


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2013)

yea.....not good. not bunk, but think about if you tested to 40-50...  you would be able to get the same results as using 20% of the GH.


opt for rips next time around.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 30, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> I pinned 10iu yesterday morning around 10:15am and had my blood drawn at 1:20pm at labcorp. I got the results today and they came back at 9.0, does this suggest they are very weak or are they decent?



What color are the tops on these hygetropins 
That you tested?


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets also not forget that GH needs to be refrigerated, both in powder form and after being reconstituted. And, once it's reconstituted, depending on what type of BS water you're using, it can degrade over time as well. 

It's possible that your source didn't store it properly, or his source, or that it took too long in shipping or got really warm in shipping at some point. Any of those things could damage some of the GH. I would expect higher numbers than that from hyges, although I do agree that rips would be a better choice.


----------



## brown1106 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I will get my wife to pinn and get tested to see if its just me or not. Also, I have seen various opinions on how long to wait after injection before labs and if it needs to be sub q or what. Can any of you guys that know the proper way, let me know?


----------



## brown1106 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bro, I would love to have the rips, but I know no one to get them yet....


----------



## Spongy (Jan 30, 2013)

10iu, intramuscle, wait 2 hours, test!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 30, 2013)

Spongy said:


> 10iu, intramuscle, wait 2 hours, test!



Thats diff.....a person I know who was RX pharma grade hgh has been injecting the mixture into his belly fat subQ.  Directions from his doctor.  Hmmmm

This whole time ....   ive gone about like thats the way its done.  Or is IM only for blood work testing?

Edit...  he doesnt share ive tried sooo. UGL is my only route.


----------



## g0re (Jan 30, 2013)

sparticus said:


> Thats diff.....a person I know who was RX pharma grade hgh has been injecting the mixture into his belly fat subQ.  Directions from his doctor.  Hmmmm
> 
> This whole time ....   ive gone about like thats the way its done.  Or is IM only for blood work testing?
> 
> Edit...  he doesnt share ive tried sooo. UGL is my only route.



IM is usually the standard for blood testing.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 30, 2013)

Something does not sound right, u took 10iu's and have no ill effects.  I know pros who cant handle 4ius of Hyges.  I have never heard of anyone not enjoying Hyges...


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 30, 2013)

If I take 10iu of the Rips I am on, I am going in to the fetal position and begging God for forgiveness. 4iu gives me CTS so bad I could eat a bullet. I have seen some recent test results that are VERY impressive on those Brown Top Hyges.... in the 40s but if you want something that to the best of my knowledge has never counterfeited and is always gtg- it's Rips.... bloat and all....lol 


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Spongy (Jan 31, 2013)

IM for testing, SubQ for daily for most.  I do SubQ for my daily injections.  



sparticus said:


> Thats diff.....a person I know who was RX pharma grade hgh has been injecting the mixture into his belly fat subQ.  Directions from his doctor.  Hmmmm
> 
> This whole time ....   ive gone about like thats the way its done.  Or is IM only for blood work testing?
> 
> Edit...  he doesnt share ive tried sooo. UGL is my only route.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 31, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Something does not sound right, u took 10iu's and have no ill effects.  I know pros who cant handle 4ius of Hyges.  I have never heard of anyone not enjoying Hyges...



I cant get over 2iu. I went to 2.5 and couldn't hold the barbell. 
You have to be verry careful when mixing, no shaking, and it should take a good 30 seconds for it to clear up. The water should not be clear right away.


----------



## brown1106 (Jan 31, 2013)

Pinned my wife today. 8iu IM at 830am and labs drawn 1030am. We will see what the numbers truly are. Will keep u guys posted.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 31, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> Pinned my wife today. 8iu IM at 830am and labs drawn 1030am. We will see what the numbers truly are. Will keep u guys posted.



GL bro....

hope they dont turn out how i think they will....


(i have the same in my fridge too, knew they were weak but shit)


----------

